# Need help iding this Piranha



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

I got this guy a whyle ago but i don't know what kind he is. He was sold to me as a gold belly p but i know that those are very rare. Sorry about the bad pic's my cam sucks. I will try to take better one's when he come's to the front of the tank. Got any idea's what he is??


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

My guess would be Serrasalmus rhombeus, the "rhom" or "black" piranha.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

looks like a rhom...


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Double post.


----------



## TerritorialBeast (Apr 22, 2005)

Def a Rhom, due to the coloration of the eyes. Its a dead give-away.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

i didn't know rhom had a golden color to them.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

better pic's


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

2 more


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks like a yellow rhom to me









Post this in the ID forum and ask frank with better pics im sure he could give an opinion better then mine.


----------



## TerritorialBeast (Apr 22, 2005)

waspride said:


> Looks like a yellow rhom to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Xingu's are considered "yellow/gold Rhoms". But the characteristrics with the body doesnt match.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

those are hella expensive...how much did it cost u


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> those are hella expensive...how much did it cost u
> [snapback]992381[/snapback]​


he was at my friend's pet shop and he sold him to me at a discount i think i paic $80 for him.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice looking yellow rhom


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

No Rhom ....a S.Maculatus my guess

greetz


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks like a Gold Spilo in my opinion.. My spilo had red eyes and also had the dark black band on the tail...


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

chomp chomp said:


> Looks like a Gold Spilo in my opinion.. My spilo had red eyes and also had the dark black band on the tail...
> [snapback]993059[/snapback]​










Thats what I was thinking


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Frank will id it if you put it in the id forum


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd say either S. maculatus or S. spilopleura: better pictures are needed, though - the pictures posted are inadequate.

*_Moved to Piranha Species ID_*


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

they should of told u when u bought the fish 
but i would say a black piranha


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very likely S. maculatus. I cleaned up the image.


----------

